# Low sperm count, not great ovarian reserve: wait for NHS or go for broke w ARGC?



## Mrscolville (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello! I'm at the very start of all this and would really appreciate some pretty specific advice from anyone who has been in the same position. After a year of ttc we've been diagnosed with not great ovarian reserve and a v low sperm count (4mill per ml.) The private doctor we went with at London Fertility Centre for tests was pushing immediately starting ICSI and maybe freezing sperm and whole tone suggested that time was of the essence with no room to spare.  When we took the results to our GP in Camden he was calmer and has arranged retests, saying we should be able to get treatment on the NHS and not to worry about waiting 3 or 4 months although it could take longer to be seen.  We are very lucky in Camden as they will fund up to 3 cycles but we are likely to have to wait several months and also months between cycles.  I work very near the ARGC and whilst we can't really afford to go there, through a combination of remortgaging etc we could cover at least one cycle and start sooner, but if we have any private treatment then NHS in Camden won't fund any NHS treatment.  I have no idea what the right thing to do is: start immediately and throw all our hope (and eggs, pardon the pun) in one basket risking that being only shot or go slow and steady with NHS, lower success rates and the words of the first doctor ringing in my ears that time is running out.  
Sorry, this is a long, long post - any help hugely gratefully received.
xxxxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Could you find out exactly how long the wait is for NHS funded treatment is and the success rate at said clinic? We had to wait 12 months but thankfully successful 1st time. Finding all the information might help you make that really hard decision.

Good luck x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Mrscolville

I think number 1. is to post a bit more info about your test results. If you choose to cycle with the ARGC they like your FSH to be 10 or less (they are not so worried about AMH results).

I moved to the ARGC after 4 failed treatments elsewhere and they were fantastic. I do know people who have used them and still gone on to have NHS treatment afterwards, so that may be an option.

Why don't you pop over and post on the London Boards http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0 and the ARGC Welcome thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324279.840 to get some more specific advice from ladies who are in your area.

Lots of  

KA xxx


----------



## Mrscolville (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks ladies, v helpful, will get on that thread. I am getting my results redone as we tested on the wrong day but husband sperm count 4 mill per ml. Xxx


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Suggest if you are London based then consider getting an appointment for your DH with Mr Ramsay (google him - you can self refer). You can do this in parallel with any other referrals. If you can fairly quickly identify something treatable on the sperm side that might remove the need for ICSI and/or make your chances of success considerably higher (spend a bit now - save a huge amount later).

(see my diary for what happened for us.)


----------



## Mrscolville (Nov 20, 2014)

@flyingcat - just read your diary from start to finish - so excited and hopeful for you and so grateful that you've shared this with me and the forum, can see you've had a very difficult time and so good to see there is real cause for hope now.  I have also heard about Dr R and am going to try to get an appt - we don't have private healthcare, do you have any idea how long it might be for us to get an appt or what the costs would be as self funded patients?

Thanks so much,
MrsC


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

consultations with Mr R are around £200 each (you'll likely need initial and follow up).

Tests will likely cost around as much again depending what he asks for.

I understand (from conversations with secretary that he generally sees people within a month or so - but also might be longer at the moment due to christmas break.

Thanks for your thoughts - Proof of course will be if it all works but its been life changing for us we think.


----------

